# ATP vr6 manifold vs Ebay clone



## sec914 (Sep 4, 2006)

*ATP vr6 turbo exhaust manifold vs Ebay clone*

I had both thought id post it for everyone to see them side by side.bet u can guess which is the atp... yes the clone is 4 mils taller. the turbo mounting holes are drilled all the way through on atp not on the clone(which is better for t4 turbo clearance for bolts) the used one with better ports is atp. sorry they are cell phone pics


----------



## Mk2-Jessey (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks buddy:thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

thats a very good side by side comparison! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

hmmmm the ports on my clone where not that bad. I did however port it to match a t4 gasket. 

Good stuff.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

eBay clones FTW.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

So buy the Ebay and take to the machine shop, port match and your still cheaper than ATP


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Or do it yourself. It's pretty simple/easy


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

masterqaz said:


> Or do it yourself. It's pretty simple/easy



What about a quality of metal? Im assuming they are both cast iron? One prone to warping over the other? The porting is easy, but just wondering about the over all quality aside from the poor port work


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> What about a quality of metal? Im assuming they are both cast iron? One prone to warping over the other? The porting is easy, but just wondering about the over all quality aside from the poor port work


all of it is chinese lol... doesn't really matter


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh: yup.


----------

